# here piggy piggy...



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 19, 2013)

Cute, but prolly not a great idea to start a new thread for every pic.


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 19, 2013)

Stop playing with your food.


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

i woke up to this on my day off (roommate is also a cook) couldn't resist.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm not a prude but that's kinda not cool.


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> I'm not a prude but that's kinda not cool.



in which respects if you don't mind me asking?
our enthusiasm may have gotten the best of us, but our enthusiasm is still just a celebration of the gift of that animal from nature to us in the form of nourishment and sustenance. 
to add to the disgrace it was deboned and stuffed with sausage and apple, sacralicious!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 19, 2013)

Something I've never been able to get my hands on a suckling pig. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2013)

i get a pig every year..she always asks me when i want to dispatch it and turn it into food.

the suckling stage is tempting, but i always let it get bigger for the volume of deliciousness. this year,,NADA. no romance in the pig pens.


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2013)

MrCoffee said:


> it was deboned and stuffed with sausage and apple, sacralicious!



Now that would be pic worthy.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 19, 2013)

At a place I used to work, we roasted off a few sucklings for a lunch party. Later that afternoon, we popped the eyes out, covered them in chocolate and left them out for the servers. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Something I've never been able to get my hands on a suckling pig. What are you going to do with it?



Apparently dress it up and play house?


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 19, 2013)

:rofl2:


CrisAnderson27 said:


> Apparently dress it up and play house?


:rofl2:


----------



## mzer (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 20, 2013)

mzer, nice guy I really want to see how the different cuts come out. Lets see a shot of the belly, back, loin and ham? What is your method for determining when its done?


----------



## mzer (Sep 20, 2013)

I only took the one picture. Basically, you determine doneness by feeling the movement in the joints. Then I take it out, let it rest until just above room temp, cut out the backbone, split the head and cut the body, shoulders, legs into serving pieces, place on a drip pan, then make a hotter fire from vine cuttings and stick the pan back in to puff and crisp the skin. The cuts you mention don't really exist on an 8 pound pig. I mean, I suppose they do, but you don't separate them as such.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 20, 2013)

We do them on a fairly regular basis. I'll spit roast them or cook it on a rack.

That pit was the best 80 bucks I ever spent.











50 to 75 pounders.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

pretty cool set up salty.


----------



## hobbitling (Sep 22, 2013)

I Hope that's not galvanized chicken wire. You could end up getting a toxic dose of zinc and other heavy metals. Even the fumes from heating galvanized steel over a flame are dangerous, and can cause the "zinc shakes".


----------

